# TWW and endo & colonoscopy



## littlerocknroll (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi everyone! I haven't posted on mothering.com before but have been a huge fan since I was pregnant with my only kiddo. I'm hoping you can give me a bit of advice. I am currently in the TWW and have a scheduled endoscopy and colonoscopy 6 days after my expected O date (today). I go by a calendar and my CM for the most part. SO and I definitely have a chance of pregnancy this cycle, although I'll admit we are not TTC. It will be too early to test before the procedures and even if a blood test would show, I would have to do it at 5 DPO to get results in time, and I doubt that's early enough to tell. I am going to call my GI tomorrow, but I am interested in any personal opinions..could the bowel prep (I have suprep) or anesthesia cause problems if I am pregnant (or more accurately, possibly implanting)? I don't want to risk anything, but I also need the procedures and postponing might takes months and will involve missing classes for the prep and procedure. What do you think? Thanks!


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

I couldn't say for sure what might happen but anything your body has to use extra energy for takes away from the energy it uses for fertility. Your body will be busy healing from the surgery and clearing out the drugs so it won't be focusing its energy and resources on being fertile. Surgery is stressful, and stress hormones can also affect your reproductive hormones. It's hard to say though because I'm sure many women get pregnant and stay pregnant even through sickness and stress. I hope your procedure goes smoothly and you are healthy and feeling better soon.


----------



## littlerocknroll (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for the reply-- I spoke to one doctor who said something along the lines of "IF you are, it's so early, you'll be fine." The same day, my GI called and said he would absolutely not do it with a known chance of pregnancy, so that solved the problem.


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

That does make things easier. Best wishes to you on getting pregnant and the procedure!


----------

